# Deca/Clen Cut Cycle



## LAM (Nov 16, 2002)

my buddy is getting ready to start a 200mg/wk of deca for 10 weeks and cycling clen. His knees have been bothering him which is why he's going for deca vs test or sust or winny..

He states that he definetly doesn't need an anti-e due to the low dose of deca but I told him just in case he may at least want to get some clomid (for the water retention from the deca etc)...

what do you guy's think ?


----------



## crackerjack414 (Nov 16, 2002)

id go with armidex or novadex for anti e's defintly clomid post cycle i wouldnt realy run deca alone. beter results would be to use around 400mg a week of deca if you are running it alone. U also might consider a short ester test. prop would work very well


----------



## Mifody (Nov 18, 2002)

i dont believe arimidex, nolvadex or clomid will do anything to prevent deca sides... water retention being one of them.  clomid is definitely needed for post cycle recovery though. hopefully there wont be many sides considering its only 200mg/wk


----------



## cornfed (Nov 18, 2002)

Nope, no need for anti-E's (deca's gyno is caused by progesterone, not Estrogen but Winny can however @ that dose, no need).     Clomid post cycle (3wk after last shot) as Mif said.


----------



## LAM (Nov 18, 2002)

cool...thanks


----------



## Big Nippa (Nov 18, 2002)

Better to be safe then sorry. i would have them treats on hand just in case.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

Then the better to waste you're money, cause they won't do shiat for deca


----------



## cornfed (Dec 11, 2002)

However, I almost forgot...
Winny is believed to counteract progest.-gyno, but RU486 is a better option if you can get it.  But the need (generally) only arises when deca is used @ really high dosages (600 & up)


----------

